# Got my girlies :D



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Hiya everyone just letting you know that I finally got some lil girls ! I've got three ten week olds 2 PEW and a chinchilla, what would I breed a chinchilla to to get chocolates?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

It wouldnt be easy to get chocolates from a chinchilla you would need a chocolate buck which I think would produce a load of agouti tans. Then you would probably put the female offspring back to the chocolate buck and you would get a mixed litter which might have some chocolates in but also chocolate tans, agoutis, agouti tans, cinnamons and cinnamon tans. Its sort of an awkward way of going about producing chocolates.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

okay thanks I coulda sworn that somewhere it mentioned crossing something with a chinchilla got chocolates but I have had so many exams this week its probably chinchillas making something else, any ideas of what chinchillas could make? what would happen if I crossed her with a BEW?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not sure actually I'm not too good with the paler colours, I imagine it would probably be agouti tans as chinchilla is recessive but the tan and ticked elements are dominant, not sure of the genetics involved in BEW.

Some people have used chinchillas to make foxes.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You'll get agouti and black tans still! If you want to make a colour other than agouti/black tan in the first generation you need to choose a mouse with genes that will work with the chinchilla. These are the only four I can think of off the top of my head:

Chinchilla (A/at c[ch]/c[ch]) x Siamese (a/a c[h/c[h]) = 50% Burmese (A/a c[ch]/c[h]), 50% Burmese Fox (a/at c[ch]/c[h])

Chinchilla (A/at c[ch]/c[ch]) x Silver Agouti (A/A c[ch]/c[ch]) = 50% Chinchilla, 50% Silver Agouti

Chinchilla (A/at c[ch]/c[ch]) x Fox (at/at c[ch]/c[ch]) = 50% Chinchilla, 50% Black Foxes

Chinchilla (A/at c[ch]/c[ch]) x Chinchilla (A/at c[ch]/c[ch]) = 50% Chinchilla, 25% Silver Agouti, 25% Black Fox

Hope that helps!

Sarah xxx


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info Im finding all the genetics a lil hard to take in at the mo lol so what would i get from these combos:

BEW X PEW ( I think Ill get all whites 50/50 with black eyes and pink 
Varigated pale chocolate X PEW 
VPC X Chinchilla (im guessing still agouti and black tans)

And I think the age for breeding for females is around twelve weeks? Please correct me lol Im learning


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

If the bews are real bews as opposed to pale creams you will get brokens.The first generation would be very heavily marked or almost complete selfs.Bews are are marked mice minus any pigment except in the eyes.I breed them and I get a mixture of bew babies and heavily marked brokens when breeding bewxbew.If all you get are pew and bew babies then the parents are cream not bews.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

ah okay well im sure my bew is a bew but then again the pale chocolate vari is his brother and he was the only bew in the little which had lilacs, agoutis, pew and 2 varis (including the one i have) is it possible that my very pale chocolately colour is a lilac then? weve been having trouble figuring out his colour lol


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not great on genetics,I only know about bews because I have them.I would think pale choc could be lilac though as lilac is a mix of blue and choc.Variegated is a marked mouse so your bew could be a real bew.It's very difficult to be certain when mixed breeding has occured although I suppose the litters are more interesting.


----------

